# Did anyone actually leave their spouse for an EA?



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I know this is a reconciliation forum and that's why I'm asking. Did anyone leave their spouse for an EA partner? What happened? How long did it take? Any answer appreciated.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

HurtinginTN's wife left her 4 kids behind and took a half broken down family van 2000 miles to be with her EA OM, she did come back but continued her affair for some time after and he visited as well

Houstondad also had the same thing happen where his wife moved ot be with her EA and abandoned her kids


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Bandit.45 is another one altho he kicked her out before she moved to be with him


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes my H did. But he's home now!
It took just 3 weeks for reality to kick in
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> HurtinginTN's wife left her 4 kids behind and took a half broken down family van 2000 miles to be with her EA OM, she did come back but continued her affair for some time after and he visited as well
> 
> Houstondad also had the same thing happen where his wife moved ot be with her EA and abandoned her kids


Hey Almost - what ever happened to HurtinginTN's situation?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine 'left' for her EA partner "soulmate/BFF". I say EA because she still claims she never had sex w/ him, that's likely a lie though.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Almostrecovered, are they still together?


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Pit, is she still with him? How long has it been? How do you cope?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Gabriel said:


> Hey Almost - what ever happened to HurtinginTN's situation?


pretty sad imo 

after a year of hell of him never filing for divorce and essentially financing her life they got back together, of course she broke NC a few times but he's okay with it and thinks everything will be fine (sigh)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Honeystly said:


> Almostrecovered, are they still together?



HiTN's WS- probably in secret despite HiTN's contentions, he hasn't come back in a while probably because everyone was telling him things he didn't want to hear)
Houstondad's WS- yes and they are almost finished divorce negotiations
Bandit45's WS- she just moved out there so I assume they are


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Honey-

I hope you aren't asking because you are waiting for your husband to come back to you


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Honeystly said:


> Pit, is she still with him? How long has it been? How do you cope?


Yes, She is.

We were divorced officially in December of last year. The affair was ongoing roughly 2 years prior to that, to what degree and when the "line" was crossed from friends to affair is hard to say. I think if you look at my original thread, DDay(s) officially started in November of 2010. Best I can tell the line was crossed at least a year, or year and a half? prior to that. 

I cant be the judge of how i've coped. All things considered, very well I think. I'm a better man and a better father, with that growth come a lot of pain. If you mean what actions did I take to cope, you'll have to be more specific, That's a broad question. there are steps, stages and actions I took to get here, it's been a process.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

My W did.

EA for 2 months, move in with her mom for 6 weeks, moved in with the OM then it went PA (duh). Stayed with the OM for about 2 months then came home (the first time anyway).


----------



## Alyosha (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine did.


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 30, 2011)

I kicked mine out of my house as soon as i found out about the EA. Then he moved in with the OW.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

EA one month. PA 12 months ongoing. 
Separated. kids going house to house


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> HiTN's WS- probably in secret despite HiTN's contentions, he hasn't come back in a while probably because everyone was telling him things he didn't want to hear)
> Houstondad's WS- yes and they are almost finished divorce negotiations
> Bandit45's WS- she just moved out there so I assume they are


My STBXW and I are split. I kicked her out after learning of the affair on January 23. Then on February 3 she flew to California for a weekend tryst with the OM.

She lived with her sister for a time but got kicked out. She is now living in an apartment here in our city in AZ and is planning to move to California in June to try to coax the OM into leaving his wife and daughters.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

My wife's online/telephone EA was with an ex HS boyfriend. It got real serious very quickly, with her declarations that he's the love of her life, etc, etc. The ONLY things that were preventing her from leaving right away was that her passport was expired and he is in Canada and we're in the US. I discovered her searching for plane tickets, information on immigrating to Canada, renewing her passport faster, etc,. Later on in R, she admitted that it was a good thing that I caught her before it got worse and she ruined her life by going to be with him.

So yes, she was well on her way to leaving me to run away with the OM. So those who think an EA is no big deal and BSs are being melodramatic about it don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> My STBXW and I are split. I kicked her out after learning of the affair on January 23. Then on February 3 she flew to California for a weekend tryst with the OM.
> 
> She lived with her sister for a time but got kicked out. She is now living in an apartment here in our city in AZ and is planning to move to California in June to try to coax the OM into leaving his wife and daughters.



I saw that update after I posted that, sorry for the error


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Although I'm the one who asked for the divorce, my H is leaving the state and his two children to be with the EA. I don't see it lasting too long since I know he has not been honest with her about his situation. Funny how women tend to object to the lies, lies, and then object to the liar.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I guess not many happy endings on this particular topic. I do hope those affairs blow up in their faces..


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

My husband had an EA that had been going on for about 3 weeks to a month, most of it for 2 weeks over the phone. They wanted to get married, and OW was planning their wedding...she was married. My husband asked me for a D, and 13 days later he decided to come back to our marriage.

We have since found out OW has a thing for married men, and my husband wasn't her first "victim." A newer acquaintance told me last week that she went to college with OW, and she and her entire family are trouble, and have a reputation for craziness.

My husband feels really stupid....he thought he had found his true love, his princess, and realizes now that he was played by a sl*t. When I think about it, I have no respect or pity for him.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> She..... is planning to move to California in June to try to coax the OM into leaving his wife and daughters.


This just makes me sick.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

My husband had a work EA for 3 months that turned PA he left within four weeks of it turning PA. He's been gone 10 weeks.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> My STBXW and I are split. I kicked her out after learning of the affair on January 23. Then on February 3 she flew to California for a weekend tryst with the OM.
> 
> She lived with her sister for a time but got kicked out. She is now living in an apartment here in our city in AZ and is planning to move to California in June to try to coax the OM into leaving his wife and daughters.


That is really sad.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> That is really sad.


It's ancient history now. You will move on from your pain too.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> It's ancient history now. You will move on from your pain too.


do you know if she keep pestering the OM and his family or she gave up, or worst yet, or if she actually split the family?


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

manticore said:


> do you know if she keep pestering the OM and his family or she gave up, or worst yet, or if she actually split the family?


Yup still going strong.

Left after the ILUBINILWU rubbish last March 13th.

Started PA on 28 March ( for respectability I guess!)

Finally confessed to EA December.

Now on the other side of D, it's clear the PA was going on from Christmas 2012.

Not that any of it matters now. Mutual friends are certain it's not to run and run. I'm certain it will.

But I NEVER want to go through that betrayal again.

Hence I've no room in my life for either of them now. Gloriously indifferent in front of both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

manticore said:


> do you know if she keep pestering the OM and his family or she gave up, or worst yet, or if she actually split the family?


No. She failed.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My brother-in-law left his wife during the EA and it went PA shortly thereafter. Got married to the other woman and they'll celebrate their 25th anniversary this year. So I guess it can happen.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

For those who didn't notice... this was 2012 zombie thread that got revived.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Racer said:


> For those who didn't notice... this was 2012 zombie thread that got revived.


The Cheating Dead, coming this fall. instead of walkers they are layers.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Oops...sorry.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> This just makes me sick.


I agree.....you should help his wife take him to the cleaners in a messy divorce. In Cali....the women win even if it was them that cheated.


----------

